# nengli



## marlon (Sep 17, 2006)

I really enjoy Nengli north. but the south side i need to get more out of it.  I have heard that Master Fritz teaches a version that the two sides fit as in a two person set.  Does anyone have this and is it radically different from the regular form?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon (Sep 17, 2006)

The chin na aspects of Nengli north are a favorite of mine.  not just the locks and grabs but the way it seems to have you move opponents with locks into a strike.  the quick changes of direction and the offensive use of he stances are another great part of this form.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------

